# Pearson PTE Academic for Spouse Visa (need urgent advice)



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, has anyone had experience of using a Pearson PTE Academic test for a Spouse Visa?

Situation is this :-
My fiancee applied for a Fiancee Visa in Tokyo, using her results from Pearson PTE Academic, submitted online.
She entered the UK with her Fiancee Visa, we are now married and applying for a Spouse Visa.

Possible complication is this : Pearson does not issue paper certificates, instead they issue a 'Print-out of online score report.' (with her photo).

UKBA guidance says this :
UK Border Agency | Appendix O: List of English language tests that have been approved by the UK Border Agency for English language requirements for limited leave to enter or remain under the Immigration Rules
' Print-out of online score report.
'Scores must also be sent to the UK Border Agency online.
'Pearson does not issue paper certificates.'

But when applying for a Spouse Visa in the country there is no facility to send the score to UKBA online - even though she clearly passed the test to get the Fiancee Visa from outside the UK!

Is this a problem? Help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plep said:


> Hi, has anyone had experience of using a Pearson PTE Academic test for a Spouse Visa?
> 
> Situation is this :-
> My fiancee applied for a Fiancee Visa in Tokyo, using her results from Pearson PTE Academic, submitted online.
> ...


Short answer is I don't know. It's possible that her test result is logged on UKBA database from her previous application and is available to consult by UKBA officer for FLR. 
I suggest you contact both UKBA and Pearson for advice.
UKBA on 0870 606 7766. Pearson Academic on 0845 543 0243.
It says on PTE Academic site that 'if you have already submitted your score to the UKBA online, you do not need to submit it online again. You will still need to print the score report and send it with your visa application.'
I suggest you do it by same-day premium service so that you can discuss if there is any problem.


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Short answer is I don't know. It's possible that her test result is logged on UKBA database from her previous application and is available to consult by UKBA officer for FLR.
> I suggest you contact both UKBA and Pearson for advice.
> UKBA on 0870 606 7766. Pearson Academic on 0845 543 0243.
> It says on PTE Academic site that 'if you have already submitted your score to the UKBA online, you do not need to submit it online again. You will still need to print the score report and send it with your visa application.'
> I suggest you do it by same-day premium service so that you can discuss if there is any problem.


Thanks Joppa. We actually have a PEO appointment so we can discuss in person.


----------



## plep (Jun 13, 2012)

plep said:


> Thanks Joppa. We actually have a PEO appointment so we can discuss in person.


To answer my own question, this seems to be the process for spouse visa applications made in country with a Pearson language test :-


- UKBA will check the printout of the results.
- They will also log into the Pearson website to confirm. The test id is on the printout of the results.

Joppa, you are correct in that you don't need to re-submit. When we tried this, we got an error message saying the results had already been submitted and did not need to be resubmitted.

FLR(M) premium application withheld because UKBA system was down - a Freedom of Information request to UK Border Agency - WhatDoTheyKnow
./foiextract20120731-30330-1uxfrru-0

... actually answers the question, in the answer to the FoI request made.


----------

